# Log mail.err



## Lieni (23. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich hab schon seit Jahren ISPConfig und zur Zeit die Version 3.0.4.3 und wollte mal fragen ob das normal ist oder ob ich da noch was verbessern kann.



> Mar 20 01:33:39 web01 amavis[1106]: (01106-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Can't connect to MySQL server on '127.0.0.1' (111)
> Mar 20 01:33:39 web01 amavis[1106]: (01106-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 103) line 241, <GEN32> line 4.
> Mar 20 01:33:39 web01 amavis[1106]: (01106-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
> Mar 20 01:33:39 web01 postfix/smtp[2091]: warning: connect to mysql server 127.0.0.1: Can't connect to MySQL server on '127.0.0.1' (111)
> ...


Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand noch ein paar Tipps geben könnte
Danke


----------



## Till (25. März 2012)

Die erten fehler besagen dass mysql irgendwann mal nicht lief. Dann konnte sich getmail mal nicht mit einem externen server verbinden und der rest sind falsch konfigurierte externe server von spammern. Also soweit nichts kritisches dabei.


----------



## Lieni (25. März 2012)

Dann ist ja alles soweit in Ordnung
Danke für deine Antwort


----------

